# Atc 70



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Found a 1978 one im going to look at tomorrow or this weekend. Anything to look for or are they a pretty simple bike??? I cant wait I wanted one of these for a long time.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

As long as it runs I'd just check and make sure there isnt any oil coming outta the fork seals that way you know there not blown out and check the swing arm out. There pretty simple little bikes not much to them really


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok thanks. I kinda figured that but wanted to be sure.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it!!! These things are awesome and the mods are cheap. I can see me getting a couple of these and letting the t4 the way it is.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya I like those lil wheelers those things are fun to play around on my on buddy has a 250r that thing is stupid fast for 3 wheels u should put a wider axle on it if they make one for that way u can power slide easier 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I think im leaving this one alone since its as old as me, but I know where there is two more for cheap im gonna get if he still has them next month. Then ill mod them two like crazy. Cant believe the mods they have for these.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya I always wanted one just to ride around my. House and a guy at work just got on for his boy 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Paul could always toss it in the back of the t4 and pull it out when time to play we would all enjoy it lol.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Paul could always toss it in the back of the t4 and pull it out when time to play we would all enjoy it lol.


Ill second that 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That would be funny and it would fit in the bed.


----------

